# Alienware m17x Dvd Drive Issue



## sfitzen (Mar 12, 2010)

I recently purchased an m17x from Alienware, about 4 1/2 months ago, and up until about 2 weeks ago everything worked perfectly, but out of no where, my dvd drive quit recognizing dvd's? Not just dvd's, but discs in general; movies, games, and music cd's. When I open up My Computer and double click on the D: drive icon, it spits the disc out and says "Please insert a disc into drive D:." On occasion it will recognize a cd and work just fine, but 19/20 times it just plays the error message and spits the disc out.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You can try uninstalling the drive in Device Manager and rebooting. But most likely the drive has failed.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

A warning for you to consider. Alienware doesn't take kindly for anyone to open their cases and try to solve anything. If there is a warranty on that rig, you would be better off giving them a call instead of trying to fix it yourself.


----------



## sfitzen (Mar 12, 2010)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> A warning for you to consider. Alienware doesn't take kindly for anyone to open their cases and try to solve anything. If there is a warranty on that rig, you would be better off giving them a call instead of trying to fix it yourself.


I'm in Afghanistan right now, so I didn't plan on taking anything apart anyway, but what about the person above suggested, about uninstalling and reinstalling the drive? Can you do that without removing the drive itself or does it require actual hardware removal?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

no you just do it from the device manager

try removing the filters

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060

check for a firmware update for the drive


----------



## SFCA (May 9, 2010)

Sir,

I also had the same issue here in Afghanistan. Tried blowing out the drive with air, just about everything else short of disassembling. I agree with the other poster that disassembly may not be the best option. I mean if the drives shot, what are we to do next anyway? I dont know about you, but I am out in the boonies and trust nothing from the bazaar. 

Will attempt his "fix" and report back

Stay safe


----------

